# Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine



## Ichamel (3. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin im August zwei Wochen in Kroatien / Cres / Kamp Kovačine und wollte mal fragen ob von euch schon jemand dort war und mir ein paar Infos hat:

-Gibts nen Angelladen vor Ort?
-Gibts ne gute Köderquelle vor Ort? (Fischladen / Fischmark o.ä.) Auch für Anfütterfischabfälle...?
-gibts zu der Jahreszeit Fische die dort schlecht oder besonders gut
zu beangeln sind?

Freue mich auf Wissende #h


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*

Köderquelle: Meer, was sonst?


----------



## Ichamel (6. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Köderquelle: Meer, was sonst?


Du meinst Schnecken, Gurken und co.?
Glaube nicht, dass ich da auf die Schnelle ein Kilo oder zwei
zum Anfüttern besammen bekommen.
Fische? Da brauch ich ja erst mal Köder mit denen ich selbige fangen kann... 
und auch da rechne ich jetzt erst mal nicht mit Massenfängen, die ich nicht auf den Grill sondern direkt wieder ins Wasser werfen will...


----------



## zulu (6. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*

in jedem supermarkt kann man  gefrostete sardinen kaufen
auf jedem fischmarkt bekommt man früh  morgens frische kleine fische aller art.
dort wo geschlachtet wird wie in sibenik kann man abfälle umsonst bekommen ......stinken aber abartig
 ich kenne cres nicht, aber ich denke dort ist es nicht anders als in dalmatien
geh in den hafen und sieh dich um , vielleicht findest du einen netten fischer der dir mit einer kiste ( katschetta) kleiner fische (srdela)  aushilft 
das kilo sardine kostet z. zt. etwa 3 €

#h

Z.


----------



## Ichamel (6. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*



zulu schrieb:


> in jedem supermarkt kann man  gefrostete sardinen kaufen
> auf jedem fischmarkt bekommt man früh  morgens frische kleine fische aller art.
> dort wo geschlachtet wird wie in sibenik kann man abfälle umsonst bekommen ......stinken aber abartig
> ich kenne cres nicht, aber ich denke dort ist es nicht anders als in dalmatien
> ...


Alles klar. Danke. Klingt nach nem Plan 
Und das mit dem Stinken ist ja der Plan beim Fische anfütter oder?


----------



## zulu (7. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*

nicht unbedingt

du bekommst da matschige eingeweide die sofort anfangen sich zu zersetzen 
das mögen nicht alle fische, manche vertreibt es und du hast dann nur noch die kleinen serranus arten an deinem platz
selbst wenn du sardinen hast wirst du dich wundern wie schnell die ohne kühlung vergammeln , weich und als hakenköder unbrauchbar stinkend , einfach  würg-bä.
eine kühltasche mit eis oder kühlelementen wirst du eh brauchen, oder  ist empfehlenswert

lieber eine duftspur statt einer stinkspur

#h

Z.


----------



## Ichamel (9. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*

Stimmt, die 40 Grad im Schatten hab ich noch nicht so recht bedacht... Die Kühlbox kommt eh mit. Macht es vielleicht Sinn, die Fische im Wasser zu hältern? Das dürfte kühler sein als die Luft.

Hat keiner auf der Insel oder davor gefischt?
Hab auch ein kleines Boot zur Verfügung.


----------



## zulu (10. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*

es macht immer sinn lebende fische im wasser zu hältern.
 tote mit textil abzudecken und feucht zu halten (verdunstungskälte nutzen)
frisch gekaufte futterfische einfrieren einzelne hakenköder schon mit vorfach separat in tüten zu packen und in der kühlbox so lange wie es geht zu kühlen 

toll, wenn du ein boot zur verfügung hast, das ist perfekt
wie weit kannst denn damit fahren ?

ich sehe mir mal die seekarte an wie es vor cres aussieht  dann schauen wir mal nach plätzen

#h

Z.


----------



## Ichamel (11. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*

Cool, das ist super von dir!
Das Boot ist sehr schnuckelig.
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Doppelwandiges GFK Boot mit [/FONT]350Kg Tragkraft und kleinem Elektoaussenborder. Werde nicht all zu weit raus können damit.


----------



## zulu (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*

schade,
da sieht es leider sehr langweilig aus der boden ohne jegliche struktur. das gebiet creski zaljev ist eine knapp über 50m tiefe wanne mit schlamm am boden
du wirst nach norden zum rt.gavza tukkern müssen und es da  etwas ausserhalb versuchen
der beste angelplatz ist immerhin 8 kilometer weit
rt pernat um die ecke zu den untiefen von zaglav aber da kommt man nur mit mobo hin


----------



## Ichamel (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*

Danke erst mal!

Wo findest du Informationen über die Grund beschaffeneit? 

Warum ist Zaglav so interessant? Es sind doch auch nur 57 Meter? Untiefe?

Das Boot kann ich aufs Autodach schnallen, es wäre ne Option auch mal wo hin zu fahren und da das Boot zu wassern!

Die Ost Seite scheint ne Steilwand zu haben.
Da gehts recht schnell auf 60-80m runter.
Und es gibt ein "Loch" zwischen Cres und Plavnik mit 113m.

Meinst du ich könnte mein Boot unterhalb des Fähranlegers Trajektna luka Merag wassern und bis da hin fahren?

Aber mal abgesehen vom Ort, für welche Fische muss man diese Strukturen aufsuchen und welchen könnte man auch in der "Schlammwanne" antreffen?

Hab ja nicht BigGame vor mit meinem Kahn 

Ich hab mich schon ausführlich informiert und folgende Zielfische ausmachen können die mich interessieren:

Oberfläche:
-Makrelen
-Hornhecht
Mittelwasser:
-Bonito
Tiefwasser / Grund:
-Wolfsbarsch
-Brassen (div.)
-Conger


----------



## zulu (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*



Ichamel schrieb:


> Wo findest du Informationen über die Grund beschaffeneit?
> 
> *In meiner  seekarte   m= mudd   s= stone
> 
> ...


--------------------------------


----------



## Jose (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*

@zulu,gib dir mal ein bisschen mühe beim zitieren.
ist ja nicht zu verstehen dein post. kannst du nachbessern, solltest du auch...


----------



## zulu (13. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*

so besser ?  |bigeyes

das sind zu viele fragen

scheinbar fehlt hier viel grundwissen

da muss ich ja ganze romane schreiben

ich bin* kein grundschullehrer
*
machen wir es wie auf der oberschule

stichworte- mitdenken-selbst ein wenig arbeiten

stichworte kopieren...suchfunktion nutzen ....

genau so mache ich das auch wenn ich was wissen will

#h

ich kanns auch ganz bleiben lassen

freundlichst

Z.


----------



## Jose (13. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*

viel besser


----------



## Ichamel (13. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*



zulu schrieb:


> so besser ?  |bigeyes
> 
> das sind zu viele fragen
> 
> ...


Für mich wars druchaus gut lesbar, aber ich hab die Fragen ja auch geschrieben. DANKE Zulu, dass du dich zum Grundschul äh.. Oberschullehrer herablässt und so ausführliche Infos weitergibst.
Ich bin viel am Googlen, aber wenn ein freundlicher Mensch wie du von sich aus anbietet ein paar Tips zu geben, sag ich nicht nein.


----------



## Ichamel (13. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*



zulu schrieb:


> Wo findest du Informationen über die *
> In anderer und poetischer Verwendung bezeichnet das Wort auch eine große Tiefe.
> *


Ich bin halt eher der Poet als der Seebär. |kopfkrat
Wusste ich tatsächlich nicht...


----------



## Ichamel (13. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*



zulu schrieb:


> W
> *trotzdem immer einen kleinen frischen köderfisch am besten lebend an der pose rauslassen so wie früher bei uns zum hechten, 2m tief stellen und bremse auf. *


Das mach ich heute immer noch so beim Hechten... Nur nicht lebend |rolleyes


----------



## Ichamel (13. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*

*Boops Boops / Gelbstriemenbrasse / Ochsenaugenfisch / Blöker*
Wow, das Kerlchen hat viel Namen... aber Google kennt keine Angler die auf ihn Jagt machen. Wie fängt man die? Fressen Krebstierchen. Auf Muschelfleisch, Wurm und kleine Fischstückchen über Grund geführt?


----------



## Ichamel (13. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*

Makrelen, Hornhechte ev. auch Bonitos sind doch im Freiwasser vom Grund recht unabhängig? Sind die um Cres nicht zu erwarten?

Ich hab mir jetzt mal um die Insel einige Stellen ausgespäht, die für mich unter der Anleitung von Zulu vielversprechend aussehen. Freue mich auf Einschätzungen oder weitere Einträge (PN mit Mailadresse).

Hab das anhand GoogleMaps und dieser Seekarte gemacht.
Weis mir jemand ne Quelle für eine Erkährung der Kürzel?
Bin im Netz gescheitert...

http://goo.gl/maps/rOkWk


----------



## zulu (14. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*

Boops Boops / Gelbstriemenbrasse / Ochsenaugenfisch / Blöker
Wow, das Kerlchen hat viel Namen... aber Google kennt keine Angler die auf ihn Jagt machen. Wie fängt man die?

Ich finds gut das wir uns verstehen
du hast einen plan !


Auf den Blöker muss man auch keine jagd machen 

der beißt so nebenher

manchmal schon lästig

er schmeckt uns auch nicht wirklich

ist nur ein fisch der anderen fischen sehr gut schmeckt

wenn du weißt was ich meine

fressen tun die alles

sehr gerne teig,

 lach nicht !

 mehl+wasser kneten , eine sardine mit rein

einem kleinen kalmar -fetzen kann er auch nicht wiederstehen


----------



## zulu (14. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*

*Makrelen, Hornhechte ev. auch Bonitos sind doch im Freiwasser vom Grund recht unabhängig? Sind die um Cres nicht zu erwarten?*

Die sind da

musst sie nur anlocken

immer etwas frisches futter rauslassen

 vielleicht nicht am ersten tag

aber das ist wie mit den karpfen

wenn du immer an der gleichen stelle bist und fütterst

so nach 3-4 tagen sollte sich das rumgeschmeckt haben

mach dir gedanken über einen anker  wenigstens 80m  ankerseil und eine boje - kanister reicht 

Bei aller euphorie , suche dir mit dem kleinen boot einen sicheren platz nah am land.

auf der nord-ost seite können dich besonders im sommer sehr gefährliche winde überraschen

du hast nur einen e-motor und 2 ruder* hoffe ich doch


----------



## Ichamel (15. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*



zulu schrieb:


> mach dir gedanken über einen anker  wenigstens 80m  ankerseil und eine boje - kanister reicht


Um den Futterplatz zu markieren, Ja? Kann ich das überall einfach machen?
Denke ich werde es am / vor dem Riff direkt vor Kovacine versuchen, wenn die Taucher nichts dagegen haben.
Da kann ich täglich hin und ein wenig anfüttern.
Oder etwas weiter Nördlich vor einer Spitze.



zulu schrieb:


> Bei aller euphorie, suche dir mit dem kleinen boot einen sicheren platz nah am land.
> 
> auf der nord-ost seite können dich besonders im sommer sehr gefährliche winde überraschen
> 
> du hast nur einen e-motor und 2 ruder* hoffe ich doch


Klar hab ich Ruder. Ich denke im Osten werde ich kaum auf den Kanal rausfahren.
Eher die beiden Buchten U Koromacna / Rt Sc Duh und die Bucht vor den Cutin Inseln. 
Da muss ich nicht weit raus denke ich, um schöne Plätze zu finden oder etwas zu schleppen!?


----------



## zulu (15. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*

*Um den Futterplatz zu markieren, Ja? Kann ich das überall einfach machen?
Denke ich werde es am / vor dem Riff direkt vor Kovacine versuchen, wenn die Taucher nichts dagegen haben
*

nee, natürlich um dich da fest zu machen wenn du angelst
grunsätzlich ist das erlaubt

festmachen, füttern , angeln, 

du musst acht geben, selbstverständlich gibt es überall ankerverbote besonders da wo fähren usw unterwegs sind

frag da genau nach

tauchern gehe besser aus dem weg

die hassen angler , schneiden dir die boje ab
nicht die harpunettis, die sind freundlich, du lockst ihnen ja die fische an.
. sondern. 

die tauchtouris und deren guides sind das problem wenn du an deren spots fischt


----------



## Ichamel (15. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*



zulu schrieb:


> nee, natürlich um dich da fest zu machen wenn du angelst
> grunsätzlich ist das erlaubt


Anker und 50m Ankerseil hab ich im Boot. Werde da wohl noch mal etwas Verlängerung dranmachen für die Tiefen.
Der Anker hat allerdings nur 4Kg, wird etwas wenig sein bei der Tiefe und eher matschigem Grund oder? 
Die Boje mit Anker dann am Platz liegen lassen um beim nächsten mal einfach wieder anzulegen, ja? Also doch Markierung oder versteh ich was nicht?

Zu den Tauchern: bin selber einer :vik:
Ich geh erst mal spionieren und halt dann die Angel rein 
Werde mit den Kollegen vorsichtig sein.


----------



## zulu (17. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*



Ichamel schrieb:


> Der Anker hat allerdings nur 4Kg, wird etwas wenig sein bei der Tiefe und eher matschigem Grund oder?
> Die Boje mit Anker dann am Platz liegen lassen um beim nächsten mal  einfach wieder anzulegen, ja? Also doch Markierung oder versteh ich was  nicht?



alles richtig verstanden !!

anker weglassen statt dessen einen fetten stein oder 20 kilo betonklotz nehmen...
20l eimer, baustahlöse zum anknoten, ein beutel schnellzement, kies und  sand, das ist schnell gemacht

|wavey:

Z.


----------



## Ichamel (17. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*

Ich denke ich weis jetzt recht gut bescheid. 
Zulu du bist super. #h#6#h

Zwei Fragen hab ich noch:
-Reicht ein 4Kg Anker für das Boot um im Meer bei 40m+ zu ankern? Wenn nein wie schwer sollte der sein?
-Wo finde ich eine Erklährung der Abkürzungen auf der koratischen Seekarte? Hab nichts auftreiben können... ;+


----------



## zulu (17. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*



Ichamel schrieb:


> Zwei Fragen hab ich noch:
> -Reicht ein 4Kg Anker für das Boot um im Meer bei 40m+ zu ankern? Wenn nein wie schwer sollte der sein?
> -Wo finde ich eine Erklährung der Abkürzungen auf der koratischen Seekarte? Hab nichts auftreiben können... ;+



wenn der anker greift ist er schwer genug, aber dann ist er meist auch weg, nicht mehr zu heben. darum der stein.

wie man eine seekarte liest lernt man  wenn man einen bootsführerschein macht.

meine karte ist ein chip der in ein navigationsgerät passt ,  160 € kostet und viel besser ist als die von dir gezeigte

#h

Z.


----------



## Ichamel (18. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*



zulu schrieb:


> meine karte ist ein chip der in ein navigationsgerät passt ,  160 € kostet und viel besser ist als die von dir gezeigte


Das ein GPS Navi besser ist und Geld kostet ist mir auch klar :g
Desshalb muss es ja trotzdem ne Legende zur gelinkten Karte geben.
Ich such mal weiter.

Mit dem Betonanker (am Boot, nicht an der Boje) hab ich auch schon Erfahrung.
Die hat es mir bissher bei Schlammgrund immer schön über Grund geschleift wenn ich etwas Wind oder Strömung hatte.
Hab schon überlegt mal etwas Armierungseisen einzubetonierten, damti es sich zumindest ein wenig verhakt.
Allerdings hatte der nur ca. 10Kg.


----------



## zulu (18. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*



Ichamel schrieb:


> Desshalb muss es ja trotzdem ne Legende zur gelinkten Karte geben.
> Ich such mal weiter.



was verstehst du da denn nicht ?


----------



## pasmanac (18. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*



Ichamel schrieb:


> Hab schon überlegt mal etwas Armierungseisen einzubetonierten, damti es sich zumindest ein wenig verhakt.
> Allerdings hatte der nur ca. 10Kg.



Wenn Du schweissen kannst- oder jemand kennst, der jemand kennt..dann bastel Dir/lasse basteln so ein Teil:







nimm dafür einfachen Rundstahl, _keinen_ Armierungsstahl, max 6mm für die "Arme" (das genügt für das kleine Boot) und halte diese so lang wie möglich wg. Hebelwirkung; im Fall der Fälle verbiegen die sich bei ordentlich Zug an der Leine. Schaft aus normalem Stahl/Eisenrohr mit Ringöse am Ende, das Rohr kannst vor Anbringung der Öse noch mit Schnellzement füllen.

Ankerleine: min. Wassertiefe x 3 !

Was Du an der Seekarte nicht lesen kannst, ist mir auch ein Rätsel; Du willst/musst ja nicht auf offener See damit navigieren, somit sind für Dich wohl nur die Wassertiefen-, die ja durch die vielen Zahlen klar zu lesen sind wichtig - und natürlich die roten Linien - aber auch hierzu schrieb Zulu ja schon:
_*wie man eine seekarte liest lernt man wenn man einen bootsführerschein macht.*_

Du hast doch einen Schein - oder nicht !?;+

Falls nicht:

http://www.bootfahren-in-kroatien.d...ibt-es-in-kroatien-bzw.-werden-benoetigt.html

....auch ein Elektromotor ist ein *Motor* - klingt vielleicht komisch-ist (in Kroatien) aber so!|evil:

Falls das mit dem Schein ok geht; macht Dich Schlau über Strömungen: wo gibt es welche und wie stark sind die ?!

Bei uns im Kanal gibt es Stellen an denen Strömungen (mehrmals täglich) Geschwindigkeiten von um die 5-6SM erreichen, da würdest Du mit Deinem E-Motor gnadenlos verlieren und mit dem passenden Wind bist Du ruck-zuck in Italien oder bei den Fischen !|evil:


----------



## Smallgame (18. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*

Ich muß mal hier mein Senf dazugeben. Zulu hat vollkommen recht! Bastel dir aus einem Stein oder Betonblock einen Anker.
Bei der Tiefe und etwas Seegang ist ein Anker schneller weg wie man sich das Vorstellen kann. Unglaublich welche Kräfte da einwirken. Ein Anker wie ihn Pasmanac vorstellt ist der Idealanker für das Ankern auf einem Riff weil er schnell greift, und mit etwas Kraftaufwand sich die Streben gradebiegen lassen um ihn zu heben. Aber zu schade um ihn zu verheizen.
An dieser stelle ein gruß an Zulu


----------



## Lui Nairolf (18. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*

Hallo - weiß nicht, ob das schon angebracht wurde:
Die Länge des Ankertaus im Wasser sollte mindestens die doppelte Wassertiefe betragen (Also: Ein Meter Wassertiefe - 2 Meter Ankerseil), empfohlen werden aber (je nach Bootsgröße) sogar die 6-fache Wassertiefe...

Gerade im seichteren Bereich ist das wichtig: Bei hohem Seegang kann es sonst passieren, dass die Boote in den Wellentälern Grundberührung haben.
Im weniger schlimmen Fall versetzt das Boot durch das Auf und Ab der Wellen den Anker selbstständig, wenn die "Reserve" am Grund nicht lange genug ist.

Habe das mal selbst auf Istrien erlebt: Über Nacht ist überraschend die Bora (in Istrien bekanntlich anlandig) aufgekommen, Wellenhöhe gute 3 bis 4 Meter - in den Wellentälern wurden die Boote regelrecht auf Grund "geworfen". Eilig haben die Bootsbesitzer in der Nacht "Bergemannschaften" rekrutiert - ohne Erfolg, Wellen und Wind waren viel zu stark, um noch irgendetwas zu retten. Am nächsten Tag waren vor allem die GFK-Boote, die zu kurz angeleint waren, regelrecht zertrümmert.

Außerdem wirkt der Wasserdruck, der auf der Leine/Kette lastet, die am Grund liegt, zusätzlich verankernd und verstärkt die Wirkung des Ankers.


----------



## pasmanac (18. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Gerade im seichteren Bereich ist das wichtig: Bei hohem Seegang kann es sonst passieren, dass die Boote in den Wellentälern Grundberührung haben.
> Im weniger schlimmen Fall versetzt das Boot durch das Auf und Ab der Wellen den Anker selbstständig, wenn die "Reserve" am Grund nicht lange genug ist.
> 
> Habe das mal selbst auf Istrien erlebt: Über Nacht ist überraschend die Bora (in Istrien bekanntlich anlandig) aufgekommen, Wellenhöhe gute 3 bis 4 Meter - in den Wellentälern wurden die Boote regelrecht auf Grund "geworfen". Eilig haben die Bootsbesitzer in der Nacht "Bergemannschaften" rekrutiert - ohne Erfolg, Wellen und Wind waren viel zu stark, um noch irgendetwas zu retten. Am nächsten Tag waren vor allem die GFK-Boote, die zu kurz angeleint waren, regelrecht zertrümmert.
> ...



Glaube nicht, dass Ichamel mit seiner Nußschale bei starkem Seegang irgendwo ankern möchte - und falls doch, wäre die Länge seiner Ankerleine sein geringstes Problem, vielmehr sollten ihm dann rasch einige Gebete einfallen!

Sein Boot sollte man *immer* so verlassen, dass es ohne Nachjustierung evtl. mögliche Unwetter überstehen kann - mitten im Sturm (Bura) noch etwas zu retten ist dann meistens nur dem Typ im blauen Strampelanzug mit dem großen roten S auf der Brust möglich!

Eine Kette am Anker wirkt als Ruckdämpfer! 

,


----------



## Lui Nairolf (18. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*



pasmanac schrieb:


> Glaube nicht, dass Ichamel mit seiner Nußschale bei starkem Seegang irgendwo ankern möchte


 
Meinte eigentlich, wenn er das Boot über Nacht im Wasser liegen lassen will - damit es am nächsten Tag keine böse Überraschung gibt.


----------



## Ichamel (18. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*

@pasmanac
Ich bin bissher immer nur mit geliehenen Nussschalen wie der meinen (neu) und kleinen Benzin und Elektomotoren beim Angeln auf Binnengewässern (keine Verkehrswege) unterwegs gewesen. Habe dafür nie nen Schein gebraucht und besitze also auch keinen. #c 

Der Link besagt, dass ich entweder nen Deutschen oder den Koratischen "Boat Skipper *Kategorie A*" Schein zum führen meines Kahns brauche, verstehe ich das richtig?

Über Ströhmungen informiere ich mich auf jeden Fall.
Danke für den Hinweis.
Werde schön nah an der Küste bleiben und potenzielle Strömungsbereiche meiden.

Schweißen kann ich. Interessante Konstruktion. 
Danke für die Anleitung. So hatte ich mir das Quasi auch gedacht nur ohne das Rohr in der Mitte. Sehr schön!

@Lui Nairolf
Bei 50m Wassertiefe sollte ich also 100-150m Ankerseil ausbringen? Auch für die von Zulu empfohlene Boje?
Da ist man dann aber doch an der Oberfläche in nem ganz schönen Radius unterwegs!? 
Auch beim Ankern vorm Campingplatz (auch über Nacht) muss man dann ja nen gehörigen Abstand zum nächsten Boot halten, wenn man da so einen Kreis beschreibt mit dem Boot!? (4m Wassertiefe x 3 = 12 Meter Seil = 11m Radius + Sicherheit) 
6 Fach? Da braucht man ja die ganze Bucht...


----------



## Lui Nairolf (18. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*



Ichamel schrieb:


> @pasmanac
> @Lui Nairolf
> Bei 50m Wassertiefe sollte ich also 100-150m Ankerseil ausbringen? Auch für die von Zulu empfohlene Boje?
> Da ist man dann aber doch an der Oberfläche in nem ganz schönen Radius unterwegs!?



Ehrlich gesagt habe ich überlesen, dass es sich um eine "Nussschale" handelt. Denke, da wirst du sicher einen Weg finden - gelehrt wird es im SBF See auf jedenfall so ...




Ichamel schrieb:


> Auch beim Ankern vorm Campingplatz (auch über Nacht) muss man dann ja nen gehörigen Abstand zum nächsten Boot halten, wenn man da so einen Kreis beschreibt mit dem Boot!? (4m Wassertiefe x 3 = 12 Meter Seil = 11m Radius + Sicherheit)
> 6 Fach? Da braucht man ja die ganze Bucht...



Wie gesagt - das von mir geschilderte Erlebnis war in einer Bucht vor einem Campingplatz, mit den üblichen Flaschenbojen bei denen die Seillänge ziemlich gleich der Wassertiefe ist. Das kann  unangenehme Folgen haben:
   - das Boot hebelt durch die Wellen das Ankergewicht aus 
     und "lupft" es umher
   - die Wellenberge können das Boot überspülen (da die kurze
      Leine ein weiteres "aufschwimmen" nicht zulässt)
   - das Boot kann in tiefen Wellentälern Grundkontakt haben

Tante Google bringt unter "richtig ankern" einige Infos dazu ... ob das übertrieben war/ist, zeigt sich wohl erst hinterher.


----------



## Ichamel (18. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Tante Google bringt unter "richtig ankern" einige Infos dazu ... ob das übertrieben war/ist, zeigt sich wohl erst hinterher.


Du hast recht... 5-8 Fache Länge wird empfohlen.
So weit ich das verstehe hat das was mit dem Zugwinkel zu tun, mit dem der Anker über Grund gezogen und damit "eingegraben" wird.
In einem engen Hafen oder einer vollen Bucht dürfte das schwer werden. Empfehlung von Tante Google: "Dann dort nicht ankern..."
Beim Betonanker erübringt sich das großteils denke ich, da der sich ja nicht eingräbt sonder eh über grund rutscht wenn der Zug groß genug ist... da dürfte dann 2 Fach für den Wellenausgleich reichen denke ich. Die Erfahrung wirds zeigen.


----------



## pasmanac (19. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*



Ichamel schrieb:


> @pasmanac
> Ich bin bissher immer nur mit geliehenen Nussschalen wie der meinen (neu) und kleinen Benzin und Elektomotoren beim Angeln auf Binnengewässern (keine Verkehrswege) unterwegs gewesen. Habe dafür nie nen Schein gebraucht und besitze also auch keinen. #c
> 
> Der Link besagt, dass ich entweder nen Deutschen oder den Koratischen "Boat Skipper *Kategorie A*" Schein zum führen meines Kahns brauche, verstehe ich das richtig?
> ...



*Für eine Boje mit Stein/Zementanker brauchst Du nicht soviel Leine, da genügen Wassertiefe zzgl. ca.+/- 20% !

Ich hatte es so verstanden, dass Du das Boot von jemand Einheimischem (Vermieter) zur Verfügung bekommst, daher auch gedacht, dass ein fertig installierter Liegeplatz vorhanden ist!?#t
Wenn dem nicht so ist, ist die Sache mit Liegeplatz ein ganz anderes Thema..!*#c


----------



## Ichamel (19. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*

Danke Pasmanac für die Tips.
Hmm, dann muss ich echt nur für die Kroaten nen Schein machen...#t
Dachte immer nur in Deutschland wäre alles mit Scheinen und Lizenzen überladen...
aber mit meinem Bootchen darf ich ja sogar ohne Schein auf den Rhein...


----------



## glavoc (19. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*

@ Ichamel - würdest du so mitkriegen, was so manche Touristen (also auch kroatische Inlandskroaten) veranstalten, oder auch wie unfähig manche(!) Charter sind, oder aus welchen Situationen diese gerettet werden müssen....#d würdest auch du mehr Kontrollen und Patente fordern..(vor allem, wen damit dein Leben oder das von anderen Personen gefährdet wird.... und wie diese dann sich auch gar nix, wirklich gar nix sagen lassen wollen....Allein wieviele Segeljachten im Mali Strelac "stecken" bleiben....oder die Brücke mit dem Mast "abklatschen" wollen...hehe


----------



## Smallgame (19. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*



glavoc schrieb:


> @ Ichamel - würdest du so mitkriegen, was so manche Touristen (also auch kroatische Inlandskroaten) veranstalten, oder auch wie unfähig manche(!) Charter sind, oder aus welchen Situationen diese gerettet werden müssen....#d würdest auch du mehr Kontrollen und Patente fordern..(vor allem, wen damit dein Leben oder das von anderen Personen gefährdet wird.... und wie diese dann sich auch gar nix, wirklich gar nix sagen lassen wollen....Allein wieviele Segeljachten im Mali Strelac "stecken" bleiben....oder die Brücke mit dem Mast "abklatschen" wollen...hehe



Das erinnert mich an meine Kindheit, wir haben bei uns auch eine ziemlich fiese Untiefe und als Kinder haben wir uns schnell bis zum Hals ins Wasser gelegt wenn ein Segler kam so das es aussah als wenn wir schwimmen würden, um denn im letzten Moment vor der Grundberührung plötzlich aufstanden und im Knietiefem Wasser waren. Die Blicke der Skipper sind unbezahlbar 
Und heute haben die alle GPS Warnsysteme und so weiter und knallen immer noch rein.


----------



## ulfisch (19. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*

Ich fahr erst seit 3 Jahren mal mit Mietboot(4-5M Tourienussschale) immer nicht mehr als 300m von der Küste weg.
Man muss einfach höllisch aufpassen und den Berufsbootlern IMMER Vorfahrt lassen.
Da wir schleppten haben wir immer versucht Abstand zu halten.
Es ballert aber jeder rum wie er will vor allem viel PS + hübsche Frauen sind gefährlich, die Typen müssen immer Vollgas geben.

Einmal hatten wir 4 Ruten draussen, da kommt einer von schräg hinten direkt auf unsere Leinen zu.
Wir winken und brüllen er winkt zurück seine Frau und seine Kinder und voll drüber#6
2 Leinen konnten wir retten, er hat uns nichtmal in 10-15m Abstand passiert, wir hatten deutlich sichtbar 4 Ruten am Heck
aber scheiss egal.

Man muss auch sehr vorsichtig sein wenn man sich Badestränden nähert am besten schon vorher Motor aus und hoch damit zur Not ein bisschen Rudern.


Einmal saß ich in (m)einer Strandbar auf meinem Lieblingsplatz genoss das Leben und ein kaltes Bier.
Neben uns saßen 4 Griechen die Urlaub machten und sich das Bier schmecken ließen.

Als sie losfuhren gaben sie zwischen allen Schwimmer Gas,
konnten gerade noch eine Kollision vermeiden, brausten wieder rückwärts und rammten einen Felsen.
Dann sind sie mit Vollgas weggefahren
ein Wunder das sie nicht abgesoffen sind#q

Das ich mal einen Schwimmer übersehe ist meine größte Angst
lieber 8 mal schauen.


----------



## pasmanac (19. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*



Smallgame schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an meine Kindheit, wir haben bei uns auch eine ziemlich fiese Untiefe und als Kinder haben wir uns schnell bis zum Hals ins Wasser gelegt wenn ein Segler kam so das es aussah als wenn wir schwimmen würden, um denn im letzten Moment vor der Grundberührung plötzlich aufstanden und im Knietiefem Wasser waren. Die Blicke der Skipper sind unbezahlbar
> Und heute haben die alle GPS Warnsysteme und so weiter und knallen immer noch rein.



Ich habe letztes Jahr etwas unbezahlbares erlebt; Da gleich viel Schadenfreude zu hören sein wird, muss ich vorab bemerken, dass ich schon unzählige male von dicken Yachten mit viel Power und wenig Grips (wie von Ulfisch erzählt..), beim Angeln sowas von nah und schnell passiert wurde, dass ich schon öfter fast aus meiner 5m-Nussschale rausgekippt wäre...also:

Es gibt zw. Insel Pasman und Insel Zut eine Untiefe "Gr.Misi" (Smallgame wird sie vielleicht kennen?!), da ist rundherum alles bei ca. 70/80m, Gr.Misi hat einen Durchmesser von ca. 200m und  ist am Plateau im Schnitt ca. 4m tief, es gibt aber zwei Felsspitzen im Abstand von ca. 100m, die sich auf knapp unter 1m erheben, in den Karten steht glaube ich 2m, stimmt aber nicht -bzw kommt auf Gezeiten an.

Ich bin (glaube im August war das) da also schön am vor mich hin schleppen mit ca 1KN, sehe aus der Ferne so ein Angeberteil mit Flybridge in voller Gleitfahrt auf mich zukommen. Auf der Fly ein Typ, ganz in weiss mit weissem Käppy, so wie alles an und auf der Yacht (ca. 13-16m Teil). 
Er kommt immer näher und näher - und ich sage so laut vor mich hin; "na komm, fahr drauf" - kaum hatte ich es laut gedacht, machte es (ca. 30m von mir entfernt) zwei mal granatenmäßig laut "duff-duff", die Yacht kam fast zum völligen Stillstand, dümpelte nur noch so vor sich hin. Der Typ war oben aufgesprungen, hat sich umgesehen, geflucht, mit den Achseln gezuckt weil er keinen Plan hatte was passiert war - ich bin vor Lachen fast aus´m Boot gekippt (also wieder wg. einer Poweryacht fast baden gegangen..|supergri).
Der Typ hat die Fly überhaupt nicht verlassen um auch nur irgendwie nach einem Schaden zu schauen, ist einfach in Schwimmertempo weitergetuckert, Richtung Dugi Otok und verschwand dann irgendwann am Horizont......und ich Depp hatte ausgerechnet an dem Tag keine Kamera dabei!#q


----------



## zulu (19. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*

grün-weiss-rote flagge ?


----------



## zulu (19. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*



Smallgame schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an meine Kindheit, wir haben bei uns auch eine ziemlich fiese Untiefe und als Kinder haben wir uns schnell bis zum Hals ins Wasser gelegt wenn ein Segler kam so das es aussah als wenn wir schwimmen würden, um denn im letzten Moment vor der Grundberührung plötzlich aufstanden und im Knietiefem Wasser waren. Die Blicke der Skipper sind unbezahlbar
> Und heute haben die alle GPS Warnsysteme und so weiter und knallen immer noch rein.



*es ist sicher nicht leicht dir jetzt zu folgen,

aber wenn ich mir das bildlich vorstelle,

dann muss ich tierisch lachen über diesen

bubenstreich *


----------



## Ichamel (20. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*

Welchen deutschen Schein bräuchte ich den, damit die Kroaten zufrieden sind mit mir und meiner Nussschale?
Den Seeschein? Oder Reicht der Binnen?

Was ist die günstigste Methode nen Schein zu machen? 
Hat jemand nen Tip? 
Ich konnte so um die 300€ für Kurs und Prüfung ausmachen.


----------



## pasmanac (20. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*



Ichamel schrieb:


> Welchen deutschen Schein bräuchte ich den, damit die Kroaten zufrieden sind mit mir und meiner Nussschale?
> Den Seeschein? Oder Reicht der Binnen?
> 
> *Du meinst, weil´s ein deutscher Schein ist, reicht für die rudimentären Kroaten auch der Binnen ?!*|uhoh:
> ...



*Am günstigsten wird wohl sein; Zuhause schon mal lernen und in Cres beim Hafenkapiän die Prüfung ablegen. 2012 hat das in Zadar so um die €100,- +/- gekostet - aber ruf einfach mal dort an:
Lučka uprava Cres Tel/Fax: 00385 051 572 114
Tel/FAX: 00385 051 571 111*


----------



## zulu (20. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*

wenn, dann gleich den b schein machen 

der ist genauso pillepalle leicht zu machen wie der a schein

zu dem,

es gibt große unterschiede bei der prüfung 

von amt zu amt 

sowie von istrien zu dalmatien

und noch was :

 nicht vergessen....deutsches motorboot braucht eine versicherung,  d-bootsschein sowie hr-zulassung (vignette)

vignette für dein boot kriegste auch nur mit führerschein

kompliziert ne ?.....lohnt sich doch alles nicht für deine schüssel

in dalmatien brauchst du für ein turi-leihboot mit hr-zulassung und 4psmotor keinen führerschein....paradox ?

nee....nur nicht logisch für einen deutschen kopf
:q

croatia is wunderbah:m

Z.


----------



## Ichamel (20. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*



zulu schrieb:


> wenn, dann gleich den b schein machen
> 
> der ist genauso pillepalle leicht zu machen wie der a schein
> 
> ...


Mein Kahn ist 2,8m lang und damit scheinbar nicht anmeldepflichtig:
Anmelde- und damit Vignettenpflichtig sind alle Wasserfahrzeuge mit einer Gesamtlänge *ab 3 Meter* aufwärts, unabhängig davon ob sie mit Motor ausgestattet sind oder nicht. Darüber hinaus sind auch *alle* Wasserfahrzeuge mit einer Länge unter 3 Metern, jedoch mit Motoren, die eine Leistung von *mehr als 5 KW* haben, anmeldepflichtig.

Das Kroatische Küstenpatent A/B ist nur ne theoretische Prüfung?
Das sollte ja machbar sein. 
Läuft das dann auf Englisch ab?


----------



## Ichamel (20. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*



pasmanac schrieb:


> *Am günstigsten wird wohl sein; Zuhause schon mal lernen und in Cres beim Hafenkapiän die Prüfung ablegen. 2012 hat das in Zadar so um die €100,- +/- gekostet - aber ruf einfach mal dort an:
> Lučka uprava Cres Tel/Fax: 00385 051 572 114
> Tel/FAX: 00385 051 571 111*


Danke für die Telefonnummer! Werde mal anfragen.
Und das mit den rudimentären Kroaten hab ich nicht so gemeint, hätte ja sein können |rolleyes #t |kopfkrat :g.


----------



## zulu (21. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*

zweiachzig ???

das ist kein boot

dann nehme ich alles zurück

was ich bisher 

hier gepostet habe

|wavey:

Z.


----------



## pasmanac (21. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*



zulu schrieb:


> zweiachzig ???
> 
> das ist kein boot
> 
> ...



Ouups - ich hatte hier irgendwie 4,5m reinassoziiert|bigeyes, schließe mich zulu weitestgehend an und empfehle Ichamel wenigstens für eine gute Rettungsweste mehr Geld auszugeben...._nur die Harten komm´n i´n Garten_.!|supergri

Scheinpflichtig bleibt das Ding trotzdem, Motor bleibt Motor und die Prüfung (Theorie) gibt´s glaube ich auch auf D. -einfach den Käpt´n anfunken !


----------



## Ichamel (21. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*

Sorry wenn ihr mich mit meiner (immerhin unsinkbaren |rolleyes)
Nussschale nicht ganz ernst nehmen könnt.#c
Ich danke euch auf jeden Fall für die vielen Infos und Tips.#h
Weis jetzt ziemlich gut bescheid und werde sehen was ich draus mache. 
Petri Heil! :m

Ichamel


----------



## zulu (22. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*

viel glück und erfolg bei deinem vorhaben
pass auf dich auf und fang was
mach bilder und berichte
dann ist für uns alles perfekt
#h
Z.


----------



## Ichamel (25. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*

Werde hier berichten wie das Abenteuer ausgeht. 
#:


----------



## Ichamel (22. August 2013)

*AW: Kroatien / Cres / Kovačine*

So hier mein leider ernüchternder Bericht:

Perfektes Wetter, ruhige See, Bootsfahren hat Spaß gemacht.
Den Bootsschein kann man auf Cres nicht machen, dazu muss man nach Rieka fahren.
Die Chance kontrolliert zu werden ist gut.

Aber Fische fangen ist in der Bucht vor Cres extrem schwierig.
Selbst die Fischer hab ich Langleinen einholen sehen, an denen zwei klägliche Fischchen hingen. Oder Reusen in denen nur Minis schwammen...
Auch Anfüttern hat nicht einen einzigen Fisch zu meinem Boot locken können.
Ich glaube die Bucht ist ziemlich krass überfischt.

Auch beim schnorcheln, auf das ich mich mangels Angelerfolg verlegt habe, hab ich keinem einzigen größeren Fisch gesehen.
Kleinfisch ist da, Hornhechte im Kleinformat bis ca. 35cm, Brassen in Essgröße sind schon echt ne Seltenheit.
Das war auch ma RT Zakenj nicht anders.
Ein einziges mal hab ich nen Wolfsbarsch über 10cm gesehen.
Auch nicht groß aber immerhin scheint es sie trotz stundenlangem Schleppen und Schnorcheln zumindest zu geben... 




Die erfolgreichste Fischerei war vom Ufer aus.
Im Hafen gibt es Äschen ohne Ende. Lustiger weise lassen sie die Größeren entgegen diverser Empfehlungen im Forum am besten auf Calamares fangen! Brot fressen die Minis sofort weg. Also damit anfüttern. Die Minis sind dann in Scharen am Platz und die Schwärme mit den Größeren kommen immer wieder vorbei und schwimmen meist unter den Kleinen durch. 
Da den Calmar mit Schwimmer platzieren und bei fast jeder Runde, die die Größeren drehen beist eine an.
Am besten beißt es wenn Fischer ihre Abfälle ins Wasser schmeißen, dann sind richtig viele Äschen da (die nicht Brot sonder Fischreste fressen...) und Schleppen mit Calmar (wie beim Forellenangeln mit Teig) funktionert dann am besten. 
Mein Kids hatten nen riesen Spaß.



Am Campingplatz Kovacine gibt es einen "Anglersteg" (Bootsanleger für die großen Kähne). Dort sind immer Sardellen und Kleinfisch in Massen. Ist quasi ein Riff. 
Von dort wird zwischen Sonnenunter und Sonnenaufgang viel geangelt und auch gefangen.
Kleinfisch von den Kids und nachts auch mal ne Brasse oder einmal sogar ne Makrele.
Die Hornhecht minis sind auch da.
Angeblich wurden auch schon Aale und Wolfsbarsche gefangen.


----------



## Simon90 (3. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
das Thema "Angeln in Kovacine" ist zwar schon ein paar Tage alt, aber vielleicht kann dadurch ja der Ein oder Andere noch wertvolle Tipps dazu beitragen.
Ich werde heuer im September 2 Wochen Familienurlaub in Kovacine machen und natürlich auch so oft es geht angeln.
Hat jemand ein paar Tipps für mich mit welchen Ködern und Motagen da geangelt wird?
Wir werden auch ein Schlauchboot mit Außenborder dabei haben. (SBF See, Versicherung, etc. ist vorhanden, ebenso werde ich mir eine Lizenz besorgen)

Mein Ziel ist es nicht Biggame zu fischen sondern ein paar grilltaugliche Kerlchen.
Mein absoluter Zielfisch wäre eine Makrele -  hat hierfür jemand einen Tip?
Ich habe gesehen, dass es in Cres (Stadt) auch einen Angelladen gibt. Kann man dort Köder wie Bibi, Meereswurm bekommen?

Achja wie sieht es denn mit Kalmaren aus? Hat man mit Squidjigs eine Chance?

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus!

Beste Grüße


----------



## glavoc (3. Januar 2021)

Simon90 schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein paar Tipps für mich mit welchen Ködern und Motagen da geangelt wird?
> ...


Hallo Simon90,
schau dir mal die ganzen Kroatien threads an, da findest du unheimlich viele Infos. Auch Tacklefragen etc.pp ..
Unser Mittelmeerfraktions- "Stammtisch" ist der "Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer" Thread. Geangelt wird mit Natur- oder auch Kunstköder, manchmal sogar gleichzeitig beides. Hast du Mittelmeererfahrungen schon gemacht? Also, ob du Meeresangeln, vielleicht sogar im Mittelmeer kennst?


Simon90 schrieb:


> Mein Ziel ist (...) ein paar grilltaugliche Kerlchen.


Sehr schön!


Simon90 schrieb:


> Mein absoluter Zielfisch wäre eine Makrele -  hat hierfür jemand einen Tip?


Makrelenpaternoster, kleine Jigs oder auch mit Naturköder (Streifchen von frischen Kalamaren z.Bsp.).


Simon90 schrieb:


> Ich habe gesehen, dass es in Cres (Stadt) auch einen Angelladen gibt. Kann man dort Köder wie Bibi, Meereswurm bekommen?


Das weiss ich nicht, auf Cres war ich noch nie.. vermutlich aber schon, wenn nicht bekommst du aber auf jeden Fall Infos woher du die beziehen kannst (Meereswurm zBsp).


Simon90 schrieb:


> Achja wie sieht es denn mit Kalmaren aus? Hat man mit Squidjigs eine Chance?


Jepp! Nennt sich bei uns Pescafondo, aber mittlerweile gibt es weit mehr Möglichkeiten. Wie geschrieben, lese dich mal durch die Threads durch, kannst dir jede Menge Infos erlesen!

Fast alle allgemeinen Fragen sind oft sogar mehrmals erörtert worden.. falls du dann noch Fragen hast- rinfach fragen 

herzliche Grüße


----------



## Simon90 (4. Januar 2021)

.


----------



## Simon90 (4. Januar 2021)

Hi glavoc,



besten Dank für die Infos!

Ich habe tatsächlich schon oft in eurem Mittelmeerstammtisch gestöbert - und auch viel lernen können...



In die Angelei am Mittelmeer habe ich mich vor 4 Jahren 2018 in Barbariga Kroatien während eines Familienurlaubs verliebt.

Die Erwartungshaltung war gleich Null, nachdem die meinsten Foren mit "Ist doch eh tatal überfischt und leer etc." beginnen und unser Vermieter meinte, er habe in seinen 20 Jahren hier noch nicht einen brauchbaren Fisch gefangen.



Trotzdem bin also eines Abends in der Dämmerung an den Steg und habe meine selbstgebastelte Paternostermontage mit 4 8/0er Haken am 0,25 FC bestückt mit Tintenfischfetzen am 30g Spirolino (sinkend) in die Abendsomme gefeuert. Gefühlte 20 Sekunden später - Biss und ich konnte meinen ersten Mittelmeerfisch landen, eine Geisbrasse von 32 cm. Zwei slowenische Jungs neben mir staunten nicht schlecht und fragen: " Are you professional"?

Das war natürlich schon ein wahnsinns Erlebnis. Ehrlich gesagt hätte ich meine Brasse im Leben nicht für eine 60er Forelle oder einen 80er Zander getauscht.

Es entwickelte sich schon eine richtige Freundschaft zwischen den Jungs und mir. Sie warteten jeden Abend am Steg und ich habe ihnen gefühlt mehr mit Equipment und Montagenbinden ausgeholfen als ich selbst fischen konnte - das spielte aber keine Rolle.





Den restlichen Urlaub konnte ich noch einige (wenn auch keine Riesen) Fische überreden.

- Geisbrassen

- Zweibindenbrassen

- Goldstriemenbrassen

- Schriftbarsche

- Lippfische

- KEINE EINZIGE DORADE!



Für den Grill hats allemal gereicht somit war das erste Angelerlebnis am Mittelmeer perfekt und die Neugierde geweckt nachdem ich am letzten Abend am Steg saß, meine Angel nach einer kleinen Flaute einen Einschlag bekamm wie ich es noch nie erlebt habe (auch nicht in der Süßwasserangelei) und die komplette Montage weg war...





Im folgenden Jahr Jahr konnte ich Doradenbann brechen in dem ich Italien - Bibione die ersten Versuche im Brandungsangeln unternahm. Im nachhinein ein Wunder dass mit der damaligen Ausrüstung die alles andere als geeignet war nichts passiert ist (ich sage nur Wurfgewicht).



Im dritten Jahr sollte dann alles professioneller werden. Am Ufer fragt man sich natürlich immer welche Fische wohl " da draußen" beißen würden... - Kurz gesagt habe ich mir einen Traum verwirklicht und SBF See & Binnen gemacht.

Pünklich zum Urlaubsantritt nach Liznjan Istrien waren alle Formalitäten erledigt und ich konnte mit einem Freund mit einem Schlauchboot mit Ausßenboarder die Küste unsicher machen.

Es war für alles gesorgt, wir hatten Tintenfische und Sardinen aus dem Supermarkt und aus einem Angelladen den furcht einflößenden Meereswurm.

Ich muss gestehen es bedarf schon einiges an Überwindung das "Vieh" anzufassen.

Was soll ich sagen... es war alles andere als professionell den Fang aus 14 Tagen Urlaub werde ich anschließend hier anhängen...

Dazu muss ich aber sagen dass es nach wie vor immer noch Familienurlaube sind in denen natürlich Baden im Vordergrund steht.



Es war mehr "rumirren" auf dem Meer als entspanntes Angeln. Wenig Geduld, x mal den Platz gewechselt und leider fast nichts erwischt.



Dieses Jahr dann entspanntes Brandungsangeln in Italien ohne Boot und siehe da - mein erster Wolfsbarsch, ich hätte mit allem gerechnet nur nicht mit einem italienischen Stachelritter...

Somit bin ich im Thema Bootsangeln noch absolutes Greenhorn und möchte das naürlich ändern... 
Um zumindest das Angelrevier eingrenzen zu können soll mir dieses Jahr mein Dragonfly 5 Pro den Weg weisen (das Deuten  muss ich allerdings auch erst noch lernen)

So nun genug erzählt, lustigerweise möchte ich noch Scorpio herzlich grüßen, ich habe dich im Weihnachtsgeschenk meiner Frau ( "Erfolgreich Angeln im Mittelmeer") gefunden. Tolle Beiträge und Viedeos! Ich denke die Squids sollten heuer auch drin sein nachdem ich mich gemäß deiner Empfehlung nach für YO -ZURI Ultra SBL und Ultra P79 entschieden habe.

Beste Grüße und bleibt gesund!


----------



## glavoc (5. Januar 2021)

Hallo Simon,
sorry aber ich hab es nich gecheckt, dass es auf den näxten Seite weitergeht^^.
Also sehr schön, dass Mittelmeer kennst du und erfolgreich warst du auch schon. Darios/Scorpio seine Kopffüssler Lektüre ist dir wohl auch schon bekannt. Super!
Mein Tipp: allabendlich fahren die Küstenbewohnerinnen und -Bewohner zum Kalamarfischen in die " Kanäle" raus, stell dich einfach zu denen dazu und lass deine Montagen runter. Das erspart dir Zeit unnötigerweise die Spots " kroat. Poschta" suchen zu müssen!

Paar Motivationsvideos hab ich dir auch schon rausgesucht:


			https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=lignje+peskafondo
		


Und hier ein Makrelenpaternoster (Sabiki) in Aktion:





und Oldschool per Handleine, sogar vom Segelboot:
(vor allem mit DEM Classic Medley Sound der Küste^^)






lg & bei Fragen, fragen..


----------



## zulu (5. Januar 2021)

Na, das sieht ja  ganz gut aus.
Das waren doch schon mal ein paar Arbune für den Grill.

Du brauchst auf jeden Fall ein Echolot , um die Fische zu finden, dann wird alles recht einfach.
Solltest Dir  auch über Fischen vor Anker Gedanken machen.
Die Leute in den Angelläden sind fast alle sehr auskunftsfreudig in Kroatien.
Es gibt  immer mehr junge Spezialisten, die ganz gut englisch sprechen.
Makrelenpaternoster mit Calamarifetzen sind ein guter Universalköder für viele Fische .
Am Grund und auch im Mittelwasser.

Viel Glück


----------



## Hohensinn (5. Januar 2021)

Servus,
Wir wahren 2019 im Juni auf dem Campingplatz kovacine, an den Stegen ist es gleich relativ tief und man kann kleine Brassen fangen, mein kleiner hat da ein paar essbare erwischt. Einmal haben wir da in der Nacht gefischt und einen Conger aal  mit 70cm erwischt! 
Das Boot war auch dabei, da habe ich zu den Buchten immer einen Wobbler nachgeschleppt, leider ohne Erfolg. Richtig viel vom Boot habe ich aber nicht versucht! Dieses Jahr soll's auch hin gehen, dann  möchte ich mehr vom Boot aus versuchen! 
In der Stadt Cres gibt es einen kleinen Angelladen, etwas versteckt in einer kleinen Gasse am Hafen! Aber Top ausgestattet, da kann man sämtliche Köder kaufen die dort unten funktionieren sollen. Ob der lebende Würmer hat, keine Ahnung! Wir haben vom Steg hauptsächlich mit Muschel, Schnecken und kalamari gefischt! Der Conger auf Sardine! 

Gruss Walter


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Januar 2021)

Freut mich wenn ich dir helfen konnte. Das war auch tatsächlich die Motivation damals den besagten Thread zu eröffnen, denn damals (und das ist echt von meinen Anfängen an) habe ich selber überhaupt keine Infos gefunden. 

Von daher würde ich (und sicher auch alle anderen) uns sehr freuen wenn du unserem kleinen MedSea Kreis beitrittst und ab und zu berichtest  

Liebe Grüße
Dario


----------



## Simon90 (6. Januar 2021)

Ich merke schon hier bin ich richtig 

@glavoc: danke für die Motivationsvideos   Ich hoffe natürlich dass ich euch im September solche Bilder von mir zeigen kann.
Dazu habe ich tatsächlich noch eine Frage zum Makrelenfischen:

Wie gesagt ein Echolot habe ich heuer zur Verfügung. Im Stöckervideo von Dario erkennt man den Schwarm ja auch wunderbar auf dem Echolot.
Die Frage die ich mir jetzt noch stelle ist wie ich ersteinmal an einen Schwarm rankomme. Man liest einfach so unendlich viel...
Ist es richtig dass man Makrelen auf dem Echolot schwer erkennt da sie keine Schwimmblase haben? Wie finde ich sie? kochendendes Wasser mit Möven suchen?
Macht es sinn sie an zu locken? (Habe hier etwas über die Zwiebelsackmethode gelesen).


Ich weis Fragen über Fragen, aber das Thema Makrelenangeln lässt mir aktuell keine Ruhe.

@zulu: Das mit dem Makrelenpaternoster werde ich auf jeden Fall ausprobieren. Was benutzt du)´auf Makrele? Natürköder oder fertige Fischhautmontagen?
             Wie genau meinst du das "Fischen unter Anker"? Anfüttern mit Sardinen?


@Hohensinn:  Cool gut zu wissen das mit dem Angelladen! Ist ja schon immer recht interessant was es da so alles gibt. Wann bist du denn heuer in Kocacine? Thema Schleppfischen möchte ich auch probieren während ich mit Echolot am suchen bin. Das soll aber was man so liest nicht grade die fängiste Methode sein.

So jetzt erst mal wieder genug gefragt.

@ dario: Da die Themen immer allgemeiner werden könnten wir damit ja gerne in eurem MedSea Stammtisch weitermachen?

Beste Grüße Euch!


----------



## pulpot (6. Januar 2021)

Meine Erfahrung mit Makrele und Stöcker ist, dass die am besten im Dunkeln oder zumindest in der Dämmerung beißen (liegt vielleicht auch an ihren großen Augen und dem klaren Wasser in HR), wenn Du irgendwo eine Hafeneinfahrt hast, dann kannst du im Sommer fast darauf wetten, dass die im Dunkeln dort reinkommen um in der Nacht die kleinen Fischchen unter den Booten zu holen. Früh am Morgen ist es allgemein noch besser als abends. In Süddalmatien lief das bei mir so: https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...ilt-es-bitte-mit.220937/page-395#post-4948853

PS: die Barracuda wirst Du aber auf Cres nicht fangen (zu weit nördlich), Stöcker sollten aber sicher drin sein.


----------



## zulu (6. Januar 2021)

He, das ist ganz einfach .
Egal was für ein Paternoster, ob mit Federn , Gummi oder Lametta, einfach die Kalamari -Streifen mit dranhängen.
ich nehme die von Cormoran,für die Tiefe auch die Köhlermontagen mit den 3 Haken
Da kann man auch mal eine ganze Sardine am Auge einhängen.

Immer schön garnieren und abwarten was kommt.


Das ganze sollte nicht länger sein als die Rute und unten Blei je nach Strömung dran, Oliven mit Wirbel sind da gut.

Wenn Du ein Echolot hast suchst du Unterwasserberge oder sonstige Strukturen und genau darüber stehen die Makrelen
  die kann man dann genau im Mittelwasser stehen sehen,
im Prinzip genau so wie überall im Meer.

Das mit dem Anker werfen ist nicht ganz so leicht aber sehr effektiv.


----------



## Simon90 (7. Januar 2021)

Ok dass sind doch schonmal ein paar gute Ansätze - vielen Dank dafür.

Warscheinlich mache ich mir darüber zu viele Gedanken, aber in 14 Tagen Baderlaub möchte ich meine "Angelzeit" natürlich nicht nur mit Suchen beschäftigt sein.
Mit welchen Arten kann man denn um die Jahreszeit (Anfang bis Mitte September) sonst im Mittelwasser rechnen? Habe vieles über Bonito, falscher Bonito, Bluefish, Gabelmakrele etc. gelesen...
Ist es realistisch die Kameraden mit Sardinen an zu locken?
Was macht ihr sonst noch so?

Sorry stehe scheinbar auf dem Schlauch aber die Sache mit dem Anker habe ich immer noch nicht verstanden


Dickes Petri


----------



## pulpot (7. Januar 2021)

Simon90 schrieb:


> Sorry stehe scheinbar auf dem Schlauch aber die Sache mit dem Anker habe ich immer noch nicht verstanden


Könnte sein, dass gemeint ist, dass der Anker in HR leicht verlustig geht, ob der vielen Felsen auf dem Meeresboden ...? Mir hat in diesem Sommer auf dem Kayak auch 2mal der Trick mit den Kabelbindern aus diesem Video den Anker gerettet:


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Januar 2021)

Simon90 schrieb:


> Ich merke schon hier bin ich richtig
> 
> @glavoc: danke für die Motivationsvideos   Ich hoffe natürlich dass ich euch im September solche Bilder von mir zeigen kann.
> Dazu habe ich tatsächlich noch eine Frage zum Makrelenfischen:
> ...



Das kannst du halten wie du willst  

Also die Stöcker erkennt man gut auf dem Echolot. Die sind in den Dämmerungsphasen am aktivsten und dann kann man sie häufig auch an der Oberfläche jagen sehen. Einfach beobachten. Dann können natürlich Vögel da sein. Wenn man sie so einmal geortet hat, kann man sie dann oft dort auch nach Sonnenaufgang noch fangen mit Jigs. Wenn man sie nicht gesehen hat, kann man trotzdem schauen ob in einer Region viele Vögel vor Ort sind und dort mal mit dem Echo suchen. Auch die vögel sind faul und fliegen nicht sofort weg. Wenn es dort vor einer halben Stunde mal eine Action gab, sind die Vögel oft noch da. 

Auf die Idee mit den Stöckern sind wir gekommen, als wir Hornhechte fangen wollten. Also habe ich so einen Hornhechtfaden wie man sie von der Ostsee kennt hinterhergetrollt in einer Zone wo es eben Bait gab. Und ich hab echt ständig Bisse darauf bekommen, ohne das was hängen blieb. Es konnten also keine Hornhechte sein und somit haben sich relativ schnell die Stöcker als Übeltäter identifizieren lassen. 

Richtige Makrelen sind nicht so mein Zielfisch, gibts bei uns in der Bucht im Sommer aber en masse und sind auch leicht zu fangen. Haben ziemlich viel Power die Kameraden. Auf dem Echolot erkennt man die aber auch.


----------



## Hohensinn (8. Januar 2021)

Hallo miteinander,

Zum Thema beizeiten der verschiedenen Arten! Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen, wann habt ihr da gut gefangen, oder auf was achtet ihr? 
Der Tag im Sommer ist ja ziemlich lang von Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang! Vor allem wenn man nicht den ganzen Tag Zeit hat, da die Familie auch dabei ist! Vielleicht kann da jemand mal ein paar Tips geben. Welche Zeit für euch am besten ist! 
- Makrelen
- Mahi mahi 
- kleine tuna Arten, wenn sie da sind! 
- Grundfische, allgemein

Morgens, abends, oder auch unter dem Tag! Schaut ihr auf die Tide? 

Gruss Walter


----------



## zulu (9. Januar 2021)

Ganz so einfach ist das pauschal nicht zu beantworten.
Beisszeiten , Kalenderdaten !
Wir sind uns alle einig das es jeden Tag anders ist in der Adria.

Die Familie kann sehr hinderlich sein, wenn man sein Projekt verwirklichen möchte, ist leider so.

Da gibt es nur eins,  Erfahrungen anderer aufsaugen und dann je nach Möglichkeit selbst probieren.
Das mit der Ebbe und der Flut ist sehr umstritten, kann man vernachlässigen, wenn man keine Zeit hat.


----------



## Hohensinn (11. Januar 2021)

Danke Zulu schon mal für die Auskunft,

Mit Familie geht das Angeln nicht den ganzen Tag, daher möchte man sich ja die 2-3 Std. am Tag dann einplanen, wenn von der Erfahrung her das am besten ist.
Zum Beispiel Zander gehen auch in der Regel in der Dämmerung besser wie unter dem Tag!

Zum Beispiel: Schleppen auf Mahi und kleine Tuna Arten, Früh morgens, oder in der Dämmerung oder lieber unter dem Tag!
Grundfischen bei 30-50m tiefe, beste Zeit? Früh oder egal wenn man die Fische findet?

Gruß


----------



## pulpot (11. Januar 2021)

Hohensinn schrieb:


> Mit Familie geht das Angeln nicht den ganzen Tag, daher möchte man sich ja die 2-3 Std. am Tag dann einplanen, wenn von der Erfahrung her das am besten ist.
> Zum Beispiel Zander gehen auch in der Regel in der Dämmerung besser wie unter dem Tag!


Am besten morgens vor dem Frühstück. Ich stehe um 3h auf, mache spätestens 6:30h Schluß (wenn die Sonne aufs Wasser scheint ist es vorbei) , dann Fische sauber machen und evtl. noch kurz ins Wasser springen, dann ist man 7:30h wieder in der Unterkunft und kann das Frühstück vorbereiten.


----------



## Hohensinn (11. Januar 2021)

Hallo Pulpot,

Danke für deine Info, auf welche Fischarten oder Methode bezieht sich dein vorgehen? Ufer, Boot, Grundfischen?

Gruß


----------



## pulpot (11. Januar 2021)

Uferfischen mit kleinen Jigs auf Makrelenartige (Stöcker, Makrele, Cuda) und größere Brandbrassen. Hab dort eine Mole an einer kleinen Hafeneinfahrt mit 15m tiefen Wasser in Wurfweite. Das Ganze funktionierte vor ein paar Jahren aber auch ganz gut an diesem Platz (die Plattfórm wo der Mann steht):









						Google Maps
					

Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




					www.google.de
				




dort hatte ich neben vielen Stöckern sogar eine Zahnbrasse von etwa 1kg auf einen kleine Gummifisch.


----------



## Hohensinn (14. Januar 2021)

Wo sind die erfahrene  Mittelmeerangler,

ihr werdet wohl eure Favorisierte Zeit haben wann Ihr raus fahrt mit dem Boot und auf welche Fischart/Methode ihr dann geht/verwendet!
Wie Zulu schon schreibt, wenn man nicht so viel Zeit hat, muss man die Erfahrungen der anderen Angler aufsaugen und es dann einfach probieren!
Aber ohne Antworten bleibt es so.


----------



## zulu (14. Januar 2021)

Im Winter , also jetzt ist Tintenfischzeit, auch vom Ufer sehr gut.
Oder Jiggen an den Spots , auch Naturköderangeln auf Dentex und andere Grundfische
kann man versuchen.

Das ist alles je nach Jahreszeit sehr verschieden.

Im Sommer wenn die meisten Leute Urlaub haben ist das wieder  ganz anders.
Das Wasser ist viel wärmer und andere Fische sind da.

Die Fischerei im Meer ist nicht so einfach, ich meine,
jetzt allgemein gültige Tips zu geben ist eher unmöglich.

Darum ein Boot, ein gutes Echolot , raus fahren und Fische suchen, + finden .
Oder einen guten Platz am Ufer anfüttern,
und dann einfach angeln.


----------



## Chief Brolly (14. Januar 2021)

Meine Erfahrungen am/im Mittelmeer beschränken sich auf das Uferangeln von Hafenmolen und Felsküsten auf Rab, Hvar, Veli Losinj  und Pula.
Meistens war ich in den Sommerferien dort und mit Kegel- und Napfschnecken- sowie Miesmuschelfleisch sehr erfolgreich! 

Ich hatte Knurrhähne, Katzenhaie und diverse Grundfische am 2er Drahtarmpaternoster gefangen, welche echt lecker waren! 

Da, wo es gleich tief ist oder der Grund steil abfällt, verwende ich gerne ein flaches, langsam absinkendes Blei, damit man möglichst viele Wasserschichten langsam abfischen kann, viele Fischarten beißen grade in der Absinkphase der Köder... Einheimische hatten sich einen Teig aus Weißbrot und Sardinen gemacht, wo ich aber nicht mehr weiß, ob aus frischen oder welchen aus der Dose.... 
Jedenfalls fingen die mit Handangeln Fisch auf Fisch! 

Wo ich angeln wollte, habe ich mir vorher manchmal mit der Schnorchelausrüstung angeschaut, wo es welche Fischarten gibt, die habe ich dann gezielt befischt. Dabei habe ich mir auch gleich Köder besorgt.


----------



## zulu (14. Januar 2021)

Altes Weissbrot mit Sardine , egal ob frisch oder aus dem Gefrierfach ist ein Top - Köder 
 auch zum Anfüttern der Bringer.
Schnorcheln und mal gucken was da unten los ist.
Das ist natürlich genial.
Wer das kann ist ganz klar im Vorteil.

Nachts Schnorcheln ist übrigens der Hammer wegen dem Meeresleuchten und den ganzen Krebsen die da unterwegs sind.
Mit einer kleinen Taschenlampe bewaffnet,
Da gibt es Eindrücke die wird man nie mehr vergessen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (15. Januar 2021)

Ich habe noch zwei Tips für euch: Eine ideale Bleiform zum selber gießen, hat jeder von euch zuhause: Einen Eßlöffel! Zwei kleinere oder einen großen Karabinerwirbel am Stiel befestigen und flüssiges Blei in den Löffel gießen und erkalten lassen. 

Diese Bleiform fliegt gut beim Wurf und schlittert beim Auftreten noch etwas über die Wasseroberfläche. Zudem sinkt es nur langsam ab und verhängt sich so gut wie nie am Grund! 

Schnell sind mehrere Exemplare gegossen, entweder setzt man es als Endblei-Montage und einem Drahtarm-Paternostersystem ein oder man schaltet das Blei als Laufblei ZWISCHEN 2 Vorfachhaken, siehe Zeichnung. 

Ist man zu zweit beim Angeln, kann der oder die eine mit der Schnorchelausrüstung die Montagen rauskriegen und da ablegen, wo gute Fische Ihre Nahrung suchen. 

Ein Dritter Tip ist das Angeln mit der Handangel beim Schnorcheln auf Sicht, so kann man sich seinen Wunschfisch in der Größe und Anzahl fangen, wie man will!  Vorteilhaft wäre natürlich ein Begleitboot zur Annahme und Versorgung der gefangenen Fische und zum beködern des oder der Haken...


----------



## Simon90 (20. März 2021)

Super danke euch für die Tipps und Tricks!
Besten Dank vor allem an Chief Brolly ich werde es ausprobieren und berichten.

Interessant wäre immer noch zu wissen welche "größeren" Arten im August / September denn realistisch sind ( Bluefish z.B.)

Beste Grüße


----------

